# Yummy Chummies Coming to Pet Supplies Plus and Costco stores



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got an email from Yummy Chummies--Toby's favorite treats, usually in short supply here in TX. Woo hoo! More options to buy them and to scoop up some grain free varieties!! We ended up stocking up last June during our Alaska vacation and flying home with them. Toby was thrilled! 



> Pet Supplies Plus
> 
> Yes, you can now get Yummy Chummies products at PET SUPPLIES PLUS. We just delivered the first load of product to them. We are working on uploading their store locations to our store locator to help you navigate to these fine stores. We are excited about this partnership and hope you will look for us on your next visit. They are having some pretty incredible specials on our products so stock up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY... I know one happy boy over in LH!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Hurray! So glad to hear that Yummy Chummies will be back at Costco. They are Roxy and Elliot's favorite treat.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

The Costco ad just came today and I was super excited to see TWO dog treats go on sale, Yummy Chummies being the more practical choice. Does anyone else have experiences with these? I don't want to put 2.5 pounds of bad dog treats into my baby's belly.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought these treats for Deaglan a few times. 
Since they don't package an oxygen absorber they tend to get hard and brittle. Feel the texture through the package for freshness.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I bought a bag of Yummy Chummies from Costco several months ago. I keep them in the refrigerator and they are still fresh. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

The ones I bought were stale and brittle when I first opened them.
They are an excellent high power treat if they are fresh.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was surprised to see this old thread revived, but it is timely because Yummy Chummies are back in Costco stores here in Texas, specifically the grain free varieties. 

If they were stale and brittle when purchased I'd contact the manufacturer (Artic Paws LLC). I've found them to be more than willing to please a customer. They are a small family owned business. Yummy Chummies dog treats made with Wild Alaska salmon - Distributors

I like Yummy Chummies because they are made of Alaskan salmon and they are manufactured in the USA. No Chinese adulteration worries at all.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

How much are these at Costco? They're $21 on amazon, wondering if they're worth a try. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So are they supposed to be soft?? I saw them in Costco recently and when I felt the bag they felt hard and looked kind of dry.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> I bought these treats for Deaglan a few times.
> Since they don't package an oxygen absorber they tend to get hard and brittle. Feel the texture through the package for freshness.


Yeah I got a nasty package from Costco....first and last package of those treats.


----------

